# [Gothic 3] Kleine Einsteigerfrage(n) zum Level-Up und Flackern im Bild



## Herbboy (7. März 2007)

Hab auf den ersten 5 Seiten nix passendes gefunden, sind aber auch nur kurze Fragen... 


- wie sollte man fertigkeiten usw. verteilen? ich hab null plan, ob es besser wäre, je zB 15 LP auf alchemie, magie UND kampf zu geben, oder ob man dann im laufe der zeit einen miesen "kann alls, aber nix gut"-charakter wird.. oder sollte man sich zunächst mal für eine klasse entscheiden? bin jetzt level3

- gibt es einen echten "Level Up"-Vorgang, bei dem man noch weitere Dinge selber erhöhen/wählen kann, oder erfolgt das leveln einfach und ausschließlich durch das Verteilen der LP?

- das bild flackert manchmal, scheinbar immer, nachdem ich bei einem trainer war. es ist so, dass ich das, was scheinbar hinter mir ist, abwechselnd zu dem sehe, das vor mir sein sollte... das geht erst weg nach mehrfachem kamerawechsel oder auch lademenü aufrufen.


----------



## Kaller1986 (7. März 2007)

Herbboy am 07.03.2007 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auf den ersten 5 Seiten nix passendes gefunden, sind aber auch nur kurze Fragen...
> 
> 
> - wie sollte man fertigkeiten usw. verteilen? ich hab null plan, ob es besser wäre, je zB 15 LP auf alchemie, magie UND kampf zu geben, oder ob man dann im laufe der zeit einen miesen "kann alls, aber nix gut"-charakter wird.. oder sollte man sich zunächst mal für eine klasse entscheiden? bin jetzt level3
> ...



also zum spiel an sich kann ich nix sagen da ichs mir nur kurz ageschaut habe und dann gemerkt habe das es nix für mich is. 

an das flacker problem erinnere ich mich aba noch. das wollte bei mir auch nicht mit den ganzen patches verschwinden. bin dann auf folgende lösung gestoßen:
erstelle im Verzeichnis "Data"  das Unterverzeichnis  "_compiledImage" in diesem eben erstellten verzeichnis  legst du dann wieder ein neues verzeichnis mit dem namen "_Intern"  an.  auch wenns sich doof anört bei mir hats komischerweise geholfen...


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2007)

Kaller1986 am 07.03.2007 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> an das flacker problem erinnere ich mich aba noch. das wollte bei mir auch nicht mit den ganzen patches verschwinden. bin dann auf folgende lösung gestoßen:


ist das sicher "mein" problem und nicht dieses: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=3088&tid=5488838&x=11

das ist nämlich wieder etwas anders...


----------



## Kaller1986 (7. März 2007)

Herbboy am 07.03.2007 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaller1986 am 07.03.2007 23:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



puh weiß ich nicht. ich hatte damals ein ganz fieses helles flackern meißt wenn ich nach oben geguckt habe oder um die ecke gelaufen bin was ich so weg bekommen habe. probiers doch einfach aus. kannst ja nix kaputt machen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2007)

Kaller1986 am 07.03.2007 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 07.03.2007 23:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nee, ich mein was anderes... is so, als ob alle hunderstel sekunde die kamera von vorne nach inten wechselt... aber ich probier es bei gelegenheit mal aus, evtl. hilft es ja auch.


----------



## DaEngineer (8. März 2007)

Herbboy am 07.03.2007 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> - wie sollte man fertigkeiten usw. verteilen? ich hab null plan, ob es besser wäre, je zB 15 LP auf alchemie, magie UND kampf zu geben, oder ob man dann im laufe der zeit einen miesen "kann alls, aber nix gut"-charakter wird.. oder sollte man sich zunächst mal für eine klasse entscheiden? bin jetzt level3


Du solltest dich schon etwas einordnen - zwar bekommt man im Spiel wohl insgesamt an die 800LP, aber eine Spezialisierung sollte doch ihren Effekt zeigen 



			
				Herbboy am 07.03.2007 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> - gibt es einen echten "Level Up"-Vorgang, bei dem man noch weitere Dinge selber erhöhen/wählen kann, oder erfolgt das leveln einfach und ausschließlich durch das Verteilen der LP?


Ein Aufleveln per menü wie z.B. bei Diablo oder Neverwinter Nights gibt es nicht. Alles, was du lernen willst, musst du sozusagen "per Hand" bei den entsprechenden Trainern (oder Götterstatuen) erlernen. Mit Gothic 3 hat sich auch etwas geändert: die wir evtl. aufgefallen sein, dass sich deine HP beim Levelaufstieg nicht erhöht haben. Die musst du neuerdings separat an den Schreinen (Innos oder Beliar) erbitten.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. März 2007)

Herbboy am 07.03.2007 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auf den ersten 5 Seiten nix passendes gefunden, sind aber auch nur kurze Fragen...
> 
> 
> - wie sollte man fertigkeiten usw. verteilen? ich hab null plan, ob es besser wäre, je zB 15 LP auf alchemie, magie UND kampf zu geben, oder ob man dann im laufe der zeit einen miesen "kann alls, aber nix gut"-charakter wird.. oder sollte man sich zunächst mal für eine klasse entscheiden? bin jetzt level3


Es kommt drauf, wie sorgfälltig du die Gegend im Sinne des Wortes abgrast: Blumen sammeln. Bis Stufe ~40 herum hatte ich nie das "Mittelland" verlassen und über 30 Goblinbeeren, Kronstöckel, Drachenwurzeln usw gefunden. Ein paar der Kräuter habe ich direkt konsumiert, zB die Goblinbeeren, was dann direkt mal 40 bis 50 Geschick bedeutete.
Verstärkt habe ich Stärke gesteigert, um dann fix an 400 davon zu kommen, um dann einen Krush Tarach (Orkwaffe) benutzen zu können. Stärke bekommt man aber auch durch gewonnene Arenakämpfe/Duelle und durch Stemmen von so Mühlsteinen (ab 200 bzw 250 Stärke möglich).

Ein Magier konzentriert sich eher auf Manavorrat und Altes Wissen. Letzteres lässt sich aber auch steigern, indem man Schrifttafeln liest (kaufbar) oder Steinsäulen/Pulte benutzt.

Wenn du keinen "Diebes-Charakter" spielen willst (was sich imo gar nciht lohnt), dann nur 10 bis max 20 LP in Geschick stecken und den Rest über Goblinbeeren und Jagd-Quests (+1 Geschick) steigern, um Dinge lernen zu können, wie Felle abziehen usw. Einen etwas kräftigeren Bogen kann man dann auch benutzen, um irgendwelche Gegner durch Anschiessen-Weglaufen-Stehen bleiben-Anschiessen usw zu besiegen.

Wenn die Charakterstufe aber irgendwann die 50er-Marke übersteigt, kann man sowieso eine Sache perfekt (zB Nahkampf mit dicker 2h-Waffe) und kann dann auch ein paar LP woanders investieren.
Irgendwann hatte ich die Paladinrüstung, die Zweihänderaxt und konnte auch noch ganz passabel Zaubern (Dämon, Feuerregen, das Zeitblasending, usw), alles gepaart mit Lebensenergie- und Manaregeneration...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> gibt es einen echten "Level Up"-Vorgang, bei dem man noch weitere Dinge selber erhöhen/wählen kann,


Nein.





> oder erfolgt das leveln einfach und ausschließlich durch das Verteilen der LP


Ja.
Am Ende kann man sich für eines von drei Enden entscheiden und bekommt unbedeutenderweise spezielle Attributboni (zB +50 Stärke) und Zugang zu bestimmten "Highlevel"-Zaubern. Da das Spiel dann aber eh vorbei ist, ist die Wahl des Endes also rein storytechnisch (un-)bedeutsam und unbedeutend für deine Charakterentwicklung (~30min bis zum Ende von der Wahl gesehen - im Vergleich zu 80 Stunden Spielzeit vorher...). Das war jetzt ein Spoiler, oder? Naja, der Weg ist das Ziel bei Gothic 3 und nicht das Ende. *g*


EDIT: HIer noch meine Charakter-Stats auf Stufe 70, da kannst du sehen, auf was ich Wert gelegt habe beim Gothic3 Spielen  :
http://mitglied.lycos.de/bratworscht/bilder/g3_stats70.jpg
Die erste Schildstufe kannst du dir aber sparen, Blocken ist vollkommener Nonsens.
Kampf mit zwei Einhandwaffen habe ich erst gegen Ende gelernt, weil ich nicht wusste, wohin ich mit den ganzen LPs sollte. Fand ich auch recht unbrauchbar, sieht nett aus, aber die dicke Axt ist im Normalfall das bessere "Argument".


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2007)

thx


----------



## Homerclon (8. März 2007)

Herbboy am 07.03.2007 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> - wie sollte man fertigkeiten usw. verteilen? ich hab null plan, ob es besser wäre, je zB 15 LP auf alchemie, magie UND kampf zu geben, oder ob man dann im laufe der zeit einen miesen "kann alls, aber nix gut"-charakter wird.. oder sollte man sich zunächst mal für eine klasse entscheiden? bin jetzt level3


Anfangs sollte man sich auf eine Sache konzentrieren.
Später kann man den rest nachholen wenn man möchte.

Ich hab mich z.b. anfangs auf Nahkampf konzentriert, dann hab ich Bogen dazu geskillt und am ende noch ein wenig Magie.(eigentlich nur wegen RP, da ich auf seiten von Innos gespielt habe und vom König zum Paladin geschlagen wurde. Aber mit Magie wurde es einfacher.^^)
Am stärksten war ich aber immer im Nahkampf geskillt, auch wenn ich überwiegend mit dem Bogen gekämpft habe, das war fast immer einfacher.

Was man nicht vergessen sollte ist Lebensenergie und Ausdauer, gerade für den Nahkämpfer sind es beides überlebenswichtige Attribute.
Ohne Ausdauer kann man keine Angriffe blocken, und ohne Ausdauer wird AFAIK weniger Schaden gemacht.
Bei allen Arten von Fernkämpfern ist Ausdauer eigentlich nur zum rennen wichtig, da kann man aber ein Talent lernen, Wolfsausdauer oder so ähnlich, damit kann man doppelt so lange rennen.

Was sich immer lohnt ist es Tier Trophäen mitnehmen zu können.
Da man einige Quests machen kann wo es nötig ist. Auch für ein paar Rezepte/Baupläne kann man sie gebrauchen.

Was man nie lernen muss: Alchemie, da findet man genug Buchständer, wo man +Alchemie bekommt.



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 08.03.2007 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Magier konzentriert sich eher auf Manavorrat und Altes Wissen. Letzteres lässt sich aber auch steigern, indem man Schrifttafeln liest (kaufbar) oder Steinsäulen/Pulte benutzt.


Wenn *Pult* angezeigt wird bekommt man garnichts.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (9. März 2007)

> Wenn *Pult* angezeigt wird bekommt man garnichts.


Es geht um das Objekt, um es zuordnen zu können; an Steinsäulen bekommt man auch nicht immer was.


----------



## gamerschwein (10. März 2007)

Herbboy am 08.03.2007 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaller1986 am 07.03.2007 23:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hatte ich auch , das lag daran , das ich zu weit rein gezoomt hab , einfach mal Mausrad nach hinten drehen und dann müsstes wieder normal sein.


----------

